# VirtualBox : Copier-coller impossible ?



## p.boussaguet (28 Mai 2009)

Salut,
Afin de pouvoir faire tourner deux ou trois petits logiciels uniquement dispo sous windows, j'ai virtualisé XP avec VirtualBox.
Après quelques déboires je dois l'avouer, j'arrive à faire à peu près ce que je souahite ... Sauf un copier-coller de XP vers Mac ? Cette fonction me permettrait de gagner beaucoup de temps.

Quelqu'un a une idée ????


*config :*
_Mac : Macbook Alu, OS 10.5.7, 2,4GHz, 4Gb RAM
XP : SP3 à jour et assez vide.
VirtualBox : la dernière version dispo_


----------



## Holy Diver (29 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

iMac 2008 sous 10.5.7, avec Virtualbox 2.2.2 et XP SP3. Le copier/coller (de texte) fonctionne sans souci chez moi, dans les deux sens.

Bonne journée

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## p.boussaguet (29 Mai 2009)

Donc j'ai un souci ...

Cela fonctionne-t-il aussi pour une image ?
Ctrl C sous XP puis cmd V sous Mac ?

Je pourrais essayer de passer par la capture d'écran .... Quel est la touche sur un clavier de Macbook pour faire une capture dans l'environnement XP ?


Merci


----------



## arkhos (29 Mai 2009)

pour avoir un presse papier partagé et copier coller de windows vers mac (ou l'inverse) tu dois avoir installé les guest addition

Pour ce faire, une fois windows lancé, clique sur périphérique puis installé les additions invités


----------



## p.boussaguet (29 Mai 2009)

C'est déjà fait ... mais cela ne fonctionne pas quand même ??


----------



## arkhos (29 Mai 2009)

normalement, du moment que tu utilise bien les raccourcis en ctrl sous windows et en cmd sous mac, ça devrait marcher


----------



## Holy Diver (29 Mai 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Donc j'ai un souci ...
> 
> Cela fonctionne-t-il aussi pour une image ?
> Ctrl C sous XP puis cmd V sous Mac ?
> ...




Je viens de faire l'essai de copier une image incluse dans un document Word (sous XP) et de la coller dans un document NeoOffice (sous OS X): ça ne fonctionne pas. Si je fais la même chose (avec les mêmes applis) mais avec du texte: ça fonctionne.

H_D


----------



## p.boussaguet (29 Mai 2009)

J'ai donc bien soulevé un lièvre ..... :rateau:

Je pensais que mon copier-coller ne fonctionnait pas  mais en fait il fonctionne .... en TEXTE uniquement !! Comme toi Holly Diver. Je n'avais pas testé avant.

Mais pour ce qui concerne une image, un objet, une capture écran .... zob  

Dommage pour moi car justement, XP me sert à faire tourner deux logiciels de modélisation moléculaire et un simple copier-coller m'aurait bien facilité la vie.


J'ai trouvé une parade, plus longue mais qui fonctionne : Un petit soft sous XP de capture d'écran avec sélection de la zone à capturer et enregistrement automatique de la capture en jpeg dans un fichier dédié de Mac Leopard. Il ne reste plus qu'à insérer le jpeg dans mon Word ou autre.
C'est un poil plus long mais bon ....

Si qqun a des contacts chez VirtualBox, ce serait sympa de trouver d'où vient le bug ....


----------

